# Just turning up at Eurotunnel



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for warning us about delays this weekend. We aren't too worried about that with a comfy motorhome to rest up in.

For the first time ever, we've not booked our crossing in advance. Mainly because of hosptital appointments and only being given the green light after yesterday's chemo to travel. It's our first Eurotunnel crossing too as we've gone DFDS before.

We're hoping to turn up this Sunday afternoon and take pot luck. Will it be more expensive buying a ticket there or should we do it online before we travel? Could we overnight there if the delays are too long?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Probably cheaper if you book online - once you are there in the queue they have you at a disadvantage!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Definitely get it booked online today if poss. The closer to the date, the more expensive it gets.

As an example, just had a quick look...

One way today price online is £247 and would probably cost more if you just turned up unannounced.

For Sunday, cheapest one way online prices range from £133 - £148.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Why not give them a call and explain the very severe medical restraints you have had to face.

Eurotunnel staff have always been very helpful and accommodating to us, and until you ask you don't know if there might be any sort of last minute deal or concession that you could get by going "face to face" as it were . . . . but in advance, as the others have said.

Nothing to lose, eh?

Dave


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm really impressed with the Eurotunnel charges system. We had booked to travel on Eurotunnel at probably the most expensive time ; midday Sun 20 Aug at a cost of £166 one way.
Due to a number of issues we have had to alter our dates three times now and we have not been charged any admin fee although if you choose a cheaper crossing you still pay your original price.

To their credit when I amended the last midweek booking to a Sunday they still remembered that I had paid £166 so there was no extra charge.
Happy travels Meavy


----------

